# How do I get my RUSTY EZ plow apart?



## thelawnbarber (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an EZ mount Meyers snow plow. It is tubular and the plow mount is rusted to the part that mounts on the frame.It's been rusted fast ever since I've owned it-about 5 yrs now. I really would like to get it off!! My truck took a dump on me and I bought another one. I would like to put the plow on my new truck. I tried wrapping a chain around it and hooking the other end to a truck and "tugging" it off. It didn't budge. I've been soaking it in PB for about 2 days now and tried beating it with hammer. It's still stuck fast. I have the entire plow & mount off the truck now. I was wondering if I pour some acid on the tubes would that eat the rust away and free it up to pull it off? Or is this a bad idea?? Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

hi. i say no on the acid. too harsh! maybe try a torch and heat the truck side receiver tubes to expand them just a little. not too hot! then try tapping off with a good size hammer and block of wood as not to damage anything. or if you have an engine hoist handy, lay moldboard on its face, chain engine hoist up to truck side mount, raise untill there is good up pressure. but dont raise entire moldboard off the ground. just need good pulling pressure. then try heating the truckside tubes with torch. if things slide apart. let both plow parts air cool naturally. no water or any other fluids. that will weaken the steel. sand and repaint with a good primer & paint if needed. to prevent seizing again, apply anti seize to both tubes & receiver. hope you get her apart!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

spray with lots of Fluid Film, then while some else is pulling on the lift frame tap the tubes with a hammer. It takes a while be patient but all the sudden it will be free.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

a torch will be your best friend here..

like was said, heat the truck side of the mount til its cherry red
then hit it with a hammer while putting pressure on it


----------



## thelawnbarber (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, I do not have a torch. I can't find Fluid Film so bought a can of Freeze Off. Hopefully that will work!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

thelawnbarber;1400936 said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have a torch. I can't find Fluid Film so bought a can of Freeze Off. Hopefully that will work!


take a cut off wheel and put a slice in both reciver tubes then weld it back together once you get it out. But what do u care if the mount is staying on the junker truck


----------



## thelawnbarber (Feb 12, 2010)

KGRlandscapeing;1401157 said:


> take a cut off wheel and put a slice in both reciver tubes then weld it back together once you get it out. But what do u care if the mount is staying on the junker truck


I took the mount off too.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Pickup a propane torch at home depot and heat it.Should get it hot enought probably only cost around 25 bucks and you,ll have it for other stuff in the future.


----------



## thelawnbarber (Feb 12, 2010)

ADMSWELDING;1401440 said:


> Pickup a propane torch at home depot and heat it.Should get it hot enought probably only cost around 25 bucks and you,ll have it for other stuff in the future.


I do have a little one. You mean the ones that sodder pipe? The flame doesn't go that big. Do you think that would get it hot enough? I guess I could try it!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Use Mapp gas if Ur using a little torch it burns Hotter.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The last time I had that happen to a trailer hitch it took a cutting torch to get the insert and hitch to come apart and I lost a 6in drop Reese insert in the process. That mistake cost me $40 to correct, I would bite the bullet now and take it somewhere to get it cut apart and just get a used tower off E-Bay so you can get the new truck up and running as quickly as possible.Grease is your friend and it's cheap. You don't need to slather it on just take a rag, squirt some on from a grease gun and give male ends of the tower a light coating.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

You can spend a lot of time heating and beating only to find that you are now pissed and bald from puling your hair out. save your self aggrevation and cut the truck ends off with a cut off tool or a die grinder with a cut off wheel, or what I like even better is a 4" grinder with a cut off wheel. works very well. You could also try a sawzall. But any way cut the reciever mounts off the plow lift frame being carefull not to cut into the frame tube. Once you have it off clean the ends VERY good and at least primer them. get new mounts for your new truck, use antisieze or grease in the mounts befor you slid the frame in. Then remove it at least once a year ( twice is better) and regrease or antisieze the tubes this way they will not rust fast.


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had to use the torch to cut those tubes completely apart to get the thing apart, destroying the truckside hitch part in the process. Bearing grease works wonders at preventing this problem. 

I myself am glad I have the Custom Classic mount, and not the EZ Classic mount for just this reason.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Fluid Film ! let it sit thet use more!It smell good too! alittle for plow alittle for me! weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry to say it, but a torch really is your best bet. maybe find a shop that can help for a small fee. buying gas tanks isn't cheap.

put and add on craigslist looking for someone with a torch to help.

if you can mod the mount to get behind the tubes, but a tube of the same size in that will give you something to pound on pushing the tubes out rather than trying to pull them. that would be most efficient. i dotn remember what the back side of a meyer mount looks like.


----------

